# Separation from mother at 1 month?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

They have weaned, etc. They were born on the 3rd of last month, they can be separated now, correct?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

you should separate them now, yes (at least separate the bucks, the does can stay with mom). I would have separated at the 31st, since it was exactly 4 weeks then. today it's 31 days. I always count days, to be sure.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Some people leave them for 5 weeks I think. But I think seperate now.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

The bucks have already been separated. It's the does going to new homes that I'm talking about. Sorry for not going into detail earlier.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ah well 4 weeks is VERY earliest. Most people advise leaving them in till 5 or 6 weeks. Unless they are feeders.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with AyJay. 4 weeks is very early. I'd wait at least one or two weeks longer, too.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was told its when they learn their mousey skills from mum! And I could see a massive difference in the nest making skills of the boys who I removed at 4 weeks and the girls who I removed at 6! The boys would take some paper and put the ends in the nest and then leave it hanging out =L Where as the girls would make a lovely neat weave that was cozy and warm.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Males become sexually viable at 4 weeks, so they definitely need to be removed unless you are trying to impregnate their moms and baby sisters (not a healthy thing).


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

If it's okay for the males to go at 4 weeks, why can't the females?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

It is as simple as tinyhartmouseries said: they are sexually viable at 4 weeks and you don't want them to get their sisters or mother pregnant.
imho it would be nice to have 1 or 2 neutered males for them to live with during the next few weeks, but most breeders do not keep neutered males as far as i understand it.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Tikmio said:


> If it's okay for the males to go at 4 weeks, why can't the females?


a very good question.

a lot of stuff gets repeated as fact, with little to no supporting evidence.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They can, but it's not ideal. The males would benefit from a longer stay with their mother as well, but it would be at the detriment of the others.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't forget that the males tend to be larger and more developed at this age. Often they've got the lion's share of the mother's milk, which gives them an advantage. They're generally more than ready to be separated at 4 weeks.

Females _can_ be separated at this age. In fact, they can be separated at 3.5 weeks and survive. BUT this doesn't mean that they should. The extra one or two weeks after 4 weeks with the mother doesn't hurt, and more than likely does them good. I leave girls with their mother for a minimum of 5 weeks.

The other advantage is that if the mother is calm, socialised and competent, the young does can benefit from exposure to this, even after they've been weaned.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Here we let the babies move, when they are 4 weeks.
In old times it was in 3 weeks of age :shock: 
I normally keep them longer.
I let the females stay with their mother until they are 6-8 week unless some have to move (than at least till they are 5 weeks).
The bucks stay together in a cage - all the brothers.
I've had buck brothers living together without problems until they were 3 months and one of them had to move.
I let the buck brothers stay together until I've chosen the one/ones I keep.
I have to see how they develop before choosing.

But the bucks are separated from their mother and sister the day they are 4 weeks old.


----------

